# ¡Estamos de suerte!



## Pek (30 Ago 2010 às 12:02)

*¡Estamos de suerte! (Seguimiento mensual)*

Pue sí chicos, resulta que se han dado de alta en la magnífica red de Meteoclimatic dos estaciones interesantísimas de la zona interior peninsular: Duruelo de la Sierra (hace algunas semanas) y Cantalojas (hace pocos días). Ahora tenemos la oportunidad de seguir a tiempo real las evoluciones de estos dos lugares, que nos darán grandes seguimientos sobre todo en invierno.

 Con algo más de detalle:

 Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria, municipio en que nace el río Douro. Población: 1.473 habitantes). Estación a 1185 msnm en el interior del casco urbano de Duruelo. La garita tipo Davis se sitúa a 3 metros de muros y casas y a 1,7 metros de altura sobre suelo ajardinado. Tiene también anemómetro y sensor de humedad pero no pluviómetro.

 Cantalojas (Guadalajara. Población: 160 habitantes). Estación a 1320 msnm situada a 36 metros de una vivienda unifamiliar y a 200 metros del caso urbano de Cantalojas. El sensor de temperatura con protección de garita de madera se sitúa a 1,5 metros de altura sobre un suelo no ajardinado pero representativo del terreno (prado). Tiene pluviómetro, anemómetro y sensor de humedad.

 Os pongo unos datos de estas dos estaciones para que veais hasta que punto estamos hablando de lugares interesantes:

-Mínimas absolutas de los últimos años en ºC:

..............Duruelo............Cantalojas

2005........-24,0.................-22,5
2006........-20,5.................-24,0
2007........-18,0.................-21,2
2008........-15,5.................-16,4
2009........-18,0.................-23,8

De momento en 2010 van con -19,0 ºC en Duruelo y -15,8 ºC en Cantalojas. A ver hasta donde llegan.

Estas estaciones no llevan abiertas mucho tiempo por lo que no tienen series muy largas, pero en el poco tiempo que llevan ya se aprecian medias realmente interesantes (valores negativos de media aritmética en el mes más frío). También destacan con fuerza las medias de las mínimas. Para la estación de Cantalojas que es de la que tengo más datos gracias a su observador (Cuando el grajo...) tenemos en una serie 1999-2009 una media de las mínimas del mes más frío de -5,4 ºC con meses destacados como:

- Enero de 2000: -10,4 ºC
- Enero de 2003: -8,7 ºC
- Febrero de 2005: -9,1 ºC
- *Noviembre* de 2007: -7,3 ºC. Con una mínima en ese mes de -17,6 ºC (-18 ºC en Duruelo)
- Diciembre de 2001: -9,7 ºC
...

 En cuanto a medias aritméticas mensuales:

- Enero de 2003: -2,6 ºC
- Febrero de 2005: -2,5 ºC
- Enero de 2009: -2,0 ºC
- Enero de 2000: -3,2 ºC
...

 Los dos observadores de las estaciones: Pico Urbión en Duruelo y Cuando el grajo... en Cantalojas están haciendo una labor magnífica y además tienen colocadas otras estaciones (PCE + Davis, datalogger...) en las afueras de las localidades con valores aún más bajos tanto en medias como en mínimas y máximas (por ejemplo los -15,8 ºC de Cantalojas en lo que llevamos de año se transforman en -20 ºC algo más a las afueras)

 Dejo los enlaces

 Duruelo:    http://www.meteoclimatic.net/perfil/ESCYL4200000042158B
 Cantalojas: http://www.meteoclimatic.net/perfil/ESCLM1900000019275A


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2010 às 12:36)

De momento mínima de agosto para Duruelo de -0,5 ºC (-2,0 ºC en la estación de las afueras del pueblo). Ayer 1,0 ºC en la estación urbana (la de Meteoclimatic)

 Cantalojas lleva muy poco tiempo, apenas unos pocos días. Mínima de 3,4 ºC. Los 43,3 ºC que figuran en el apartado de máxima no pueden tratarse más que de un error.


----------



## J.S. (30 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Si, vosotros tienen suerte, Pek. Que datos increibiles! Que clima desconocido en el norte de Eruopa.
Aqui en Holanda todos pensamos que Espana es una tierra, un pays caluroso y seco. No tiene inviernos frios, helados como tenemos aqui (as vezes). Pero las foristas aqui (entonces, en Holanda) saben del frio en Espana, sino no de estas temperaturas tan bajos! En Holanda, lo mas frio fue en 2009 con -20,9 C en una garita del KNMI. En un garita oficial del ANWB fue -23,9 cerca desta estacion. Pues, eso son cosas muy raras (-20,7 en Mars 2005 fue el otro dia con temperatura bajo de -20 e despues 1997/1996/1991/1987/1965/1985/1982 etcetc). Es raro aqui.

Espero datos impressionantes este invierno tambien destas estaciones!

Un salud!


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2010 às 15:42)

- Mínima de agosto en Cantalojas: -0,5 ºC
- Mínima de agosto en Duruelo: -0,5 ºC

 Mínima de agosto en Valdojos (alrededores de Cantalojas a similar altitud): -2,3 ºC   En todo el verano (desde el 21 de junio) y hasta el 12 de septiembre lleva nada menos que 11 heladas. De momento en septiembre ya va con -2,1 ºC. Ya vereis este invierno los registros que nos regala...

 En las afueras de Duruelo también se ha bajado bien de los 0ºC pero ahora mismo no encuentro el dato; creo que se han mantenido como mínima del mes los -2,0 ºC citados en un post anterior.

 Hasta el día de hoy en septiembre las mínimas para las estaciones de los cascos urbanos son:

- Cantalojas: 0,9 ºC
- Duruelo: 0,3 ºC


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2010 às 00:23)

*Re: ¡Estamos de suerte! Seguimiento mensual*

Mes de *septiembre*

 Mínimas absolutas:

- Duruelo:........ -6,6 ºC 
- Cantalojas:.... -1,0 ºC

 No ha habido color 

 Mínimas de los últimos días de septiembre en Duruelo (las temperaturas han ido subiendo):

- 27: -6,6 ºC
- 28: -3,7 ºC
- 29: -2,6 ºC
- 30: -1,0 ºC  

Valdojos (alrededores de Cantalojas). Mínima absoluta: -4,7 ºC. También destaca la amplitud térmica del día 11 de septiembre: mínima de -1,0 ºC y máxima de 29,3 ºC (*30,3 ºC* de diferencia  )

 Mínimas de los últimos días de septiembre en Valdojos:

- 26: -2,1 ºC
- 27: -4,7 ºC
- 28: -3,5 ºC
- 29: -2,9 ºC
- 30: -1,7 ºC


----------



## Pek (3 Out 2010 às 22:16)

Estación pce+abrigo Davis a las afueras de Duruelo. Mínima de septiembre de *-7,9 ºC* 

 Adjunto la gráfica







 Fuente: forero Pico Urbión (dueño de la estación). www.meteored.com


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2010 às 10:21)

Mes de *octubre*

Mínimas absolutas en casco urbano:

- Duruelo:........ -8,1 ºC
- Cantalojas:.... -7,4 ºC

No están mal los registros


Mínimas absolutas en las afueras de los núcleos urbanos:  

- Valdojos (alrededores de Cantalojas): -9,1 ºC
- Afueras de Duruelo: - . De momento no dispongo del dato


Algunas mínimas destacadas en otras localidades:

- Gomezserracín (Segovia, 803 msnm):........ -8,9 ºC
- Cañete (Cuenca, 1074 msnm): ................ -8,9 ºC
- Nava de la Asunción (Segovia, 803 msnm): -8,3 ºC
- Reinosilla (Cantabria, 920 msnm):............. -8,2 ºC
- Riocavado (Burgos, 1130 msnm):.............. -8,1 ºC
- Alameda del Valle (Madrid, 1102 msnm):.... -8,1 ºC


Algunas mínimas destacadas en los entornos despoblados y afueras de los núcleos urbanos:

- Garganta del Villar (Ávila):................................. -12,9 ºC
- Villanueva de las Tres Fuentes (Guadalajara):.. -10,9 ºC
- Griegos-Aguas Amargas (Teruel):...................... -10,2 ºC (hasta el 21 de octubre)

 Una imagen veraniega de la localidad de Garganta del Villar (el pueblo está ahí entre ese grupo de árboles) que habla por sí sola. ¿La estepa mongola? No, Ávila  






 Fuente: www.pueblos-espana.org


----------

